# 82 280 turbo coil wiring help



## boostin280zx (Dec 10, 2004)

I just swaped my 82 N/A l28 motor out with a 82 Turbo. I have all the wiring hooked up but im still not getting a spark off the coil. I checked the coil with a voltometer and it had 12v going in but not enough coming out to jump a spark across a gap. I am using the turbo ecu and harness but the n/a wiring harness that comes through the fender up to the coil. I was wondering if anyone knows how to wire up the turbo coil and the little power transister on the side?


----------



## boostin280zx (Dec 10, 2004)

THe guy i got the turbo car from told me that the ecu was messed up. Would that keep it from sparking?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Of course it could man- that may be your whole problem right there............

Did you check the entire ignition system though? Did you check the distributor, cap and rotor? Is the coil bad by chance?


----------



## boostin280zx (Dec 10, 2004)

i bought a new coil b/c the one i had was bad but still no spark. Im taking my ecu to get it tested tommorow. Is the little power transistor thing on the side of the turbo coil suppose to click real fast when you turn the key on or does that mean that its bad?


----------

